# question about pierced turnings



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

My daughter was intrigued by my latest bowl, which was a small pierced bowl. I've never done one before and was telling her that I'll likely never do another one because I did not find the process enjoyable, but that some folks must like it because I have seen a lot of these on the Internet and occasionally at woodworking shows.

So my question is, how many turners do these? I would guess well under 10% but I don't really know. I've never done a poll before but I'm trying to make this thread a poll with two responses

(1) I turn but don't do pierced items
(2) I turn, including pierced items.

Oh, good ... I see the poll did work.

Paul


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Turn, but no piercing. Only embellishments I do ate occasionally dying the wood and maybe wire burning on pen or stopper.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm still working on turning a bowl, but maybe after I get good at turning bowls I will attempt piercing.

Looks like something Kenbo would enjoy.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure this forum a place to get a realistic idea about pierced turnings. 

Some outstanding examples here. 

http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1120&bih=775&q=pierced+wood+turnings&gbv=2&oq=pierced+wood+turnings&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=888l7119l0l7492l21l21l0l11l1l0l231l1987l0.5.5l10l0

Agree only about ten percent of woodturners, worldwide piercing wood very good at it. Still it is worth a go!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

wildwood said:


> Some outstanding examples here.


Yes, as I said I have seen lots of them on the internet.




> Agree only about ten percent of woodturners, worldwide piercing wood very good at it. Still it is worth a go!


Uh, you're not agreeing with ME. What I said was that I think it would be "well under 10%". Do you really think it's that many (10%)? You absolutely could be right, but it would surprize me.

As for it being worth a go, that's purely subjective. From my point of view, it isn't but I am well aware that not everyone shares that POV.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've only done the one so far and I am like you in that I didn't particularly find it enjoyable either. I wonder if having one the high dollar, high speed, comfortable in your hand, doesn't fight you at every turn gizmos would help. 

At the same time I'm sitting here contemplating a piece which will need to at least be carved if not pierced so will I do it again? Probably. Will I like? The jury is still out.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> ... I wonder if having one the high dollar, high speed, comfortable in your hand, doesn't fight you at every turn gizmos would help.


What's that you are referring to? I want to at least check it out.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

One of these.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> One of these.


Thanks. Looks like a big step up from the relatively unweildy Dremel tool, but that's WAY too many bucks for me.


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

I do some pierced pieces, but find it hard work. I was at a demo recently and Mick Handbury did some pierced pieces real easy, he said that the higher the rpm on your cutting tool the better, i thought mine was a good one up until now! Just like sharp tools make a turning enjoyable so a cutter with very high rpm makes piercing enjoyable. Im goin to sho for a better Dremel type machine.Wonder if i could cut a deal with my Dentist, he could use the dentist drill at day and i use it at night and weekends :laughing:

Gus


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

“Yes, as I said I have seen lots of them on the internet.”

Reason for link people see some good, not so good and excellent examples. Not all examples of pierced turning by individuals and turning clubs web sites listed on Google images. Would take weeks to compile a complete list.


“Uh, you're not agreeing with ME. What I said was that I think it would be "well under 10%". Do you really think it's that many (10%)? You absolutely could be right, but it would surprize me.”

Why should I agree with you, turners have different aspirations and approaches to new challenges? I cannot tell you how many men and women have tried their hand at pierced turnings over the eons turning wood has been around. People that tried their hand at piercing probably higher than 10%. People that can sell their pierced turning worldwide probably 10%. 

People that actually sell everything they turn may well be below 10% worldwide. Most professional make more money from teaching, demonstrating, writing, and selling turning products than turning out put. 

“As for it being worth a go, that's purely subjective. From my point of view, it isn't but I am well aware that not everyone shares that POV.”

You have one pierced bowl under your belt and do not want to do another. Okay that is fine. 

For years considered pens turning a waste of time until tried it. First couple Slimline pens had me thinking boy making pens idiot proof. Really shocked when Murphy’s Law struck and humbled me. Murphy’s Law did not stop me from learning from mistakes and turning more sophisticated pen kits. 

Just got back into doing some spiral work and re-learning lesson somehow forgot about.

So when get into pierced turnings, want good form turned thin in which to start with. Pretty sure Murphy’s Law may slow me down some, but after couple mistakes will be outstanding.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

sorry for duplicate post


----------

